# Contrapunto (musical)



## soniasikra

Hi, all.

I'm translating a paper about music theory and have a few doubts. The word 'contrapunto' is one of them. The text in question is the following;

"... aprenden los conocimientos que necesitan para avanzar en la calidad de su ejecución: teoría y solfeo, *contrapunto *y armonía, historia de la música, estética, música de cámara, piano complementario, etc."

My attempt is: 

... they acquire the knowledge they need to improve the quality of their performance: music theory and sol-fa, *counterpoint *and harmony, music history, aesthetics, chamber music, complementary piano, etc. 

I would appreciate your input on this regard.


----------



## BeltranAMS

Hola soniasikra,

en inglés sí se dice *counterpoint*, viene aquí en el WordReference y en: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/counterpoint.

Un saludo.
Beltrán


----------



## Chris K

I'm not sure that "sol-fa" is the most common term in English. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solfège for alternatives. Also, I don't understand what "complementary piano" means; do you mean "piano accompaniment"?


----------



## phantom2007

I guess it is not. Particularly because "Fa and "sol" are not the names of notes in English language (F and G).

 The usual term is "Music Theory"

"Piano complementario" y "Acompañamiento  de piano" are not the same subject in Music Conservatories. I guess "Complementary Piano" sholud be maintained in this list.


----------



## soniasikra

Thank you all. Your comments and links are welcome and useful.


----------



## RebeJC

"Solfeo" is solfege (from a French derivative).  
I believe "piano complementario" would be "piano accompaniment".  Piano accompaniment is when the piano accompanies the lead instrument (usually voice, but could also be another instrument).


----------



## soniasikra

Interesting (solfege).
Hmm... that makes sense about the piano. Looks like I better ask the writer what he's talking about.
Thanks so much.


----------



## phantom2007

El "Piano complementario" in Spain Music Conservatories is a specialization level for piano performers, on top of the standard piano courses.


----------



## soniasikra

Oh, that's another twist. Good to know, phantom2007. Thanks.


----------



## phantom2007

""Solfeo" is solfege (from a French derivative)"

Yes, in French the names of the scale notes are almost the same as in Spanish. Not in English or German.

I think it could be used anyway, but I believe it is rather unusual. No reverse traslation in WRD, either (except Google's)


----------



## soniasikra

Sí. Lo que encontré en WRef como solfeo fue 'music theory', pero el texto original pone 'teoría y solfeo'. Esto quedaría como 'theory and music theory', jeje, por eso buscaba otra manera de decirlo. Creo que pondré solfege aunque no sea un término muy conocido.
Gracias.


----------



## phantom2007

En los países latinos la teoría musical se suele estudiar cantando las notas (es decir, dándoles la altura correspondiente como si se estuviera cantando una canción). Así estudié yo.  Es posible hacerlo porque las notas son siempre sílabas muy pronunciables (do -re- ...si).). Seguramente es el origen del verbo "solfear" y del nombre "solfeo". 

Por lo que tengo entendido, en los países anglo-sajones se concentra el aprendizaje de la teoría musical en la duración de las notas y el ritmo, mientras que las notas "se recitan", no se cantan. Es comprensible porque las notas se llaman allí "A - B  ..- G". Son todavía pronunciables, pero creo que no es tan fácil.  En todo caso, el nombre para esta forma de estudio es "Music Theory".

Pero en tu caso, si bien estamos traduciendo al Inglés, el texto original proviene de un entorno donde las notas se cantan y por ello mencionan por separado la "Teoría" y el "solfeo". 

Por esta razón debo corregir mi sugerencia anterior y acordar que tenéis razón y que lo correcto sería "Music Theory (o Theory) *and Solfege*".

Perdón por el error.


----------



## soniasikra

Tomo nota. Gracias.


----------

